

Heroku was down - abinoda
http://status.heroku.com/

======
Andys
Outage only 14 minutes? Kudos to the Heroku team.

~~~
pak
Assuming they have only 38 other minutes of outage for the rest of the year,
looks like they can keep 4 nines.

Five nines is really hard--that's five minutes of downtime a year.

------
CoachRufus87
its seemingly back up (at the moment at least)

